# Hey! New personality quiz!



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2014)

well my shitty day was just made better by an update on TCoD with the new personality test!!

Apparently I'm an artist. Fitting!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 1, 2014)

I got Ace Trainer on the Psychic Test. On the regular one, I got Lass.


----------



## Flora (Apr 1, 2014)

Psychic Test gave me bug catcher (what.), ace trainer on regular.

...when was this posted because I'm getting strange April Fools vibes. Site says 3/31 but time zones.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm a biker.





Sounds about right.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 1, 2014)

What's this about a psychic and a regular quiz? I only see one quiz.

EDIT: Never mind, enabled javascript, can see it now.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 1, 2014)

I got artist.

Fits me to a T.


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2014)

Biker and artist! Though the thing is undoubtedly a joke. I still heartily appreciate the "You must look within yourself to save yourself from your other self. Only then will your true self reveal itself." And personality tests are great! EDIT: Also, "Jeez, dad, they're called reptilians!"


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 1, 2014)

Maimi said:


> Biker and artist! Though the thing is undoubtedly a joke. I still heartily appreciate the "You must look within yourself to save yourself from your other self. Only then will your true self reveal itself." And personality tests are great!


Yeah, both the psychic quiz and the normal one are randomized, from what I can see. 
Bisharping when getting lost is also heartily appreciated.


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2014)

blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, both the psychic quiz and the normal one are randomized, from what I can see.
> Bisharping when getting lost is also heartily appreciated.


But I always sit down and marathon all six seasons in a week!


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 1, 2014)

this personality quiz is the best thing that has ever happened to this god damn website

they're all hilarious (especially the ace trainer and the bug catcher ones)


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 1, 2014)

the psychic got me artist, and actually taking the test (which i can only assume is an amusing time-waster, given that i answered 'prehistoric' for the age question) got me bug catcher! cute, very cute...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 1, 2014)

I got an ace trainer, huh. is the normal one randomized, though? i picked the same answers twice and got the same thing. Granted I may have just gotten lucky.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 1, 2014)

Ace Trainer! 

Heh, the description does actually fit me somewhat too...


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 1, 2014)

So I took the the psychic test and then the regular test and I got the same answer! Truly, Dragonfree has made the discovery of the century, the ability to program psychic powers via Javascript!



 In all seriousness, my first thought after that happened was that there was only one possible answer and that was the joke. But then I tested it by changing my answers on the normal quiz and getting a different answer. Guess it was just a really funny coincidence.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aren't the Bikers from Pokémon tough guys who form gangs and fight a lot?

Anyway, some things may be exaggerated. Sure, I don't like meat very much and some aspects of nature fascinate me...


----------



## Karousever (Apr 1, 2014)

I got Young Couple and the last line really cracks me up.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 1, 2014)

What the heck, Butterfree, this is me down to the punctuation.  Are you stalking me?  >:I


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be out back catching all the Rattata and admiring my above-the-knee trousers. (Psychic AND conventional method.)


----------



## Vholvek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm an artist for the normal one, and a bug catcher for the psychic. One of those is extremely fitting, the other not even close.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 4, 2014)

lmfao the biker one is the best

i got bug catcher on the psychic one and artist on the normal one


----------

